#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  > [資料] 魔導少年(fairy tail)裡的龍

## 擇擇

雖然說fairy tail的劇情最近有點瞎（好像一直都滿瞎的 ) 就什麼大家的力量就會贏那樣...啊 有點離題 
所以說 雖然裡面的貓並沒很好看 但有些龍還滿帥的
後來出現那個“黑龍”超強的 一擊必殺所有主角～

這角度衝過雲 超有氣魄 


雖然臉好像沒那麼帥   :Laughing:  但說不定在龍族理那樣是相對於人類中的金成武


其他的龍也不是省油的燈

火龍（中間） 鐵龍（右邊） 天龍（左邊...毛茸茸的龍！？） 都很有特色

當然還有那個機器龍 但比較不討喜（中間那被摧毀的垃圾金屬～）


對了...“龍王(The Dragon King)”沒出現 但在故事中被提過 好想看看到底長的怎樣啊～應該也是帥翻的龍



--------------------------------------------------------------------------
圖片都是從fairy tail漫畫挖出來的
http://www.mangareader.net/135/fairy-tail.html
另外第一張跟第二張有著色的 作者跟網站都能在圖片上找到

----------


## wingwolf

FT裏的龍都很棒呢！雖然劇情確實有點瞎XD
不一定是指外表上的“帥氣”，而是不同的屬性都有其“特征”
火龍有流淌著岩漿的紅色鱗片
鐵龍的外表就像熔煉的鋼鐵
天龍長著鳥的外貌和羽毛
至於黑龍……很奇妙很神秘(?)

機械龍在動畫裏竟然變成了半人型~~~（大囧）

期待之後看到更多的龍~~

另外最後一幅有DA的繪者的上色版本，超魄力XD：
<object width="450" height="379"><param name="movie" value="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf?1"><param name="flashvars" value="id=172995630&width=1337"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf?1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="450" height="379" flashvars="id=172995630&width=1337" allowscriptaccess="always"></embed></object>
Spirits of the dragon within by ~BakaXero on deviantART

----------


## 虎乂翼

FAIRY TAIL的劇情雖然免不了少年漫畫的爛梗，
但畫風和內容其實還算不錯啦>.<

個人喜歡龎沙˙利利~!!!
小隻的時候超可愛，
變大的時候更可愛了~!!!>///<

----------

